# Fridge 12V fuse



## CampermanE745 (May 4, 2008)

Can anyone help please? My fridge doesn't seem to be be working on 12V. Having read other posts my first check needs to be the 12V fuse, however I can't find it! I have looked all around the battery and have even removed it. I have a Bessacarr e745 2002 model, I would be grateful if anyone tell me where to look.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

The fridge will only work on 12v when the engine is running

The fuse on my E760 is located under the bonnet under a black cover (see photo)

hope this helps 
Alan H


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

CampermanE745 said:


> I have looked all around the battery and have even removed it.
> 
> The fridge is not connected to the habitation battery or for that matter directly to the vehicle battery. The fridge will only be connected to the vehicle battery when the engine is running via a discrete relay or as part of the control electronics. The relay is operated by a sensing wire connected to the alternator which senses when the engine is running.


----------



## CampermanE745 (May 4, 2008)

> The fuse on my E760 is located under the bonnet under a black cover (see photo)
> 
> Thanks for info.
> 
> I understand the fridge will only work on DC with the engine running. I have had a look under the cover you have pointed out and all 3 fuses are intact. There doesn't seem to be any 12V power at the fridge contacts (with engine running) so I need to check the rest of the system and don't know where to start! How do I check relays (and which ones are relevant?). I need some more help please.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi CampermanE745, the thin blue wire is the alternator warning light positive the first check to to place a multimeter across the blue and black thin wires. With the engine running this should have 12v shown, if not then trace the blue wire (this is encased in a thin black PVC tubing) to where it is connected to the vehicle wiring, this is likley to be at the back of the alternator, or close by. Check the connection for security, also check black wire, again for security to the metalwork of the vehicle.

If all is well with the operation of the alternator supply to the relay's then try swapping the relays over if the fault transfer's i.e. then the charging will not happen when the engine is running but the fridge works then you have probably got a faulty relay.

Following on is to check the connectors located just down from the relays. Follow the wiring from the relay harness and you should find a pair of connectors, check to make sure these are good and not damaged in anyway?

The last place to check is the back of the fridge if you can access the wiring the thick Red/Yellow is the positive and the thick White/Orange is the negative.

I hope this info helps but if you need any further assistance then please give our technical people a call 01482 678981 or send me a PM with contact details on and i will ask someone to call you.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

May I just say that I do not see how anyone can complain about the £10 membership when you get this sort of backup.it's Bl**dy marvelous.

cabby


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

cabby said:


> May I just say that I do not see how anyone can complain about the £10 membership when you get this sort of backup.it's Bl**dy marvelous.
> 
> cabby


You can please all of the people some of the time, and some of the people all of the time, but you will never please all of the people all of the time.

Quote by some one famous can't be bothered to look it up.

Steve


----------



## CampermanE745 (May 4, 2008)

Sargent said:


> Hi CampermanE745
> 
> Ian Sargent


I would like to thank Ian for his very helpful post. Using his instructions we identified a duff relay. We have replaced the relay and the fridge is now working as it should.

Many Thanks again.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi CampermanE745, glad to help. Hopefully now you can enjoy your lovely motorhome.

Best regards

Ian S


----------

